# Knee injury of Victor Martinez -*conatins surgery pics*



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Taken from bb.com



> After injury
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice post Bulk... Good find. How many forums are you on? I have seen you on numerous ones. Here, James's, and I think BOI too


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

the final pic is hilarious

good read


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

MaxMuscle said:


> Nice post Bulk... Good find. How many forums are you on? I have seen you on numerous ones. Here, James's, and I think BOI too


MD

BB.COM

BOI

UGM

UKI

MT

UKM

To name a few :lol:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice find Bulk


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

ohhhhhhhhhhhh thats cool!

I have watched a few ligament operations in my time and i LOVE IT!!

sadistic prob but I find it fascinating!


----------



## spike1 (Mar 10, 2009)

that last pic haha

good post.


----------

